

Ask HN: magazines for new Internet entrepreneurs and startups? - scootklein

I currently subscribe to Entrepreneur.  It's decent and very inexpensive but doesn't always fit my desire to find information about scrappy internet bootstrapped companies.  What it does have, however, is a writing staff of people that I've read blog posts from and information about before even subscribing.  Thus, the articles all seem to be credible and accurate even if they don't apply much to my current situation.<p>Any recommendations for other print publications (doesn't have to be reputable name on glossy paper)?
======
uptown
I like Inc., Entrepreneur, Fast Company and Wired.

I get a good selection of information from them when I'm looking to read
something that's not on a screen. They all have online versions of their
content, so you could check them out to see if you like them.

~~~
replicatorblog
Fast Company is great because they usually profile 5 folks per issue around
some theme. Mostly senior manager to director level folks so you get a better
insight into the working of companies. Also a really nicely designed mag.

The Inc. 500 is useful in that they publish revenue numbers of companies in a
wide variety of industries. I've found it very useful when assembling
presentations of comps.

Also, you can get subscriptions to both magazines for free ($5 max) with
various offers online.

------
hop
The Economist. Concise writing style, minimal ads, and its not just about
economics as one would suspect - covers the world, tech, business. Nothing
comes close, expensive though.

------
MHofman12
Thanks for the Inc. love, guys. Is there anything you'd like to see us do more
of?

\--Mike Hofman, Inc.com

~~~
therealbob
Yes. Enough with all the "young entrepreneurs"-slanted articles. People of all
ages can and do start their own businesses.

------
azsromej
Inc. is indeed great.

In fact, my karma would be about 1,000 points higher if I'd simply remember to
submit the online versions of some of the articles. They're typically highly
regarded on hn.

------
blender
+1 Fast Company

I also like Technology Review

Cheers

~~~
uptown
MIT Technology Review is great ... though it got a little expensive for my
taste at only 6 issues for $25. I consume that one online now.

------
grinich
Why print?

~~~
scootklein
purely preference, allows me to get away from the keyboard and mouse at a
coffee shop or bus stop

